# How well does the FURminator treatment work for dogs constantly in the heat?



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

I'm planning on getting an Akita. I know they have really heavy coats. I live in Miami,Florida...the dog would generally be indoors for the most part. but I hear they still shed excessively in the heat. So i was wondering how well the furminator treatment would work for these conditions.

i want to keep things as clean as possible.
also, what might help control the fur and how can i help keep the house fur free and clean and nice smelling?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't do it!

I have an akita and used one once every 2 weeks for a while and it DESTROYED his coat!

You are much better off with just a regular slicker and comb and some hard work.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

JJ Jones said:


> I'm planning on getting an Akita. I know they have really heavy coats. I live in Miami,Florida...the dog would generally be indoors for the most part. but I hear they still shed excessively in the heat. So i was wondering how well the furminator treatment would work for these conditions.
> 
> i want to keep things as clean as possible.
> also, what might help control the fur and how can i help keep the house fur free and clean and nice smelling?


http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...-Draw-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46797.uts

I prefer a more heavy-duty dryer, but for one dog this would be a good investment. Taking your dog outside and blowing them off really well once a week will really help keep the shedding down.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you'll get better results with a blower than you will with a cutting blade like the furminator. Of course you will never have a fur free house ever again with an akita lol


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I was planning on getting a furminator next week. Does anyone know if they're effective for beagles? I want to keep shedding to a minimum and if this will do it I'll buy one.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The Furminator is only useful on dogs with an undercoat, since this is what it removes. I don't believe Beagles have an undercoat, but if I'm wrong and they do, then go for it.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, they have a double coat of short hair. I remember the beagle my husband had years ago when we first met shed quite a bit at certain times of the year and I really want to stay on top of it. I'm hoping the furminator will be my godsend, LOL.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Maggie Girl said:


> Yeah, they have a double coat of short hair. I remember the beagle my husband had years ago when we first met shed quite a bit at certain times of the year and I really want to stay on top of it. I'm hoping the furminator will be my godsend, LOL.


I personally haven't found the furminator to be effective AT ALL, when a narrow toothed comb does a better job for a heck of a lot less money. If you *do* use a furminator, be careful--if you over-use it, you'll wreck your dogs' coat.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow I'm suprised at the not-so-glowing reviews of the furminator! I have 4 cats and a dog and LOVE it. It gets so much of that dead undercoat out. Never noticed it doing any damage. My co-worker has a lab and a shephard and raves about her furminator, says its been a lifesaver. Gets fabulous reviews on amazon! But I guess it doesn't work as well for everyone


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have never used a furminator. Ive heard too many stories of skin injuries and cutting the outer guard hairs (same reason it's not recommended to shave a double coated dog, it can ruin their coat). I regularly use a flea comb to remove dead undercoat from my 2 year old Saint. It gets the job done without the coat damage.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I got one today and LOVE IT. I ended up with a pretty good sized pile of fur after our combing session. It was easy to use and our dog didn't mind being combed with it. From what I saw on the comb, only undercoat came out.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

its a good tool, when used properly and on the right coats

I wouldnt use it often, and for very long on a dog. as it will damage the coat, and give a razor burn to the dog.

I find it works best on short double coated hair. id NEVER ud it on a long haired dog, it just breaks the coat and ruins it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin2854 said:


> Wow I'm suprised at the not-so-glowing reviews of the furminator! I have 4 cats and a dog and LOVE it. It gets so much of that dead undercoat out. Never noticed it doing any damage. My co-worker has a lab and a shephard and raves about her furminator, says its been a lifesaver. Gets fabulous reviews on amazon! But I guess it doesn't work as well for everyone


I've been in the grooming business, so I know the tools of the trade  I can see why the furminator would make a lot of pet owners happy, but I've found other things work just as well. I would kill anyone that approached my papillons with a furminator xD


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the furminator...I only use it once every 2 or 3 months , and only on my dog Bo who has that distinct undercoat ( red and white dog in my siggy) . He has soft white hair kind of undercoat like a GSD..so it works for him. I used it once on my Mastiff and saw it definitely took away too much hair. Be careful with it , it is easy to get too enthusiastic and over strip you dog. You see that pile of hair building and figure you are doing a bang up job , then you realize it was probably hair the dog would have chose to hold onto had he the choice


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I love my furminator and generally it only comes out when my Sibe is blowing her coat. Otherwise it is a blow dryer and a brush.


----------

